# Big day at the range!



## Nuall (Feb 25, 2018)

Went to the range yesterday with my girlfriend our 3 year old son and two of my buddies. Here's the list of weapons used,

Henry Golden Boy Ruger mini 14. .223
M&P .40 Contender .223
M&P .22 Contender 7-30 waters
Shield 9MM CVA .50 muzzleloader pistol
GP100 .357 Ruger single six .22mag
S&W 686 .357 Walther 9MM
Walther .22

5 hours, lots of ammo and tons of fun! Now for all the cleaning ugh lol!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Nothing like a day at the range with friends and lots of ammo. Great to hear.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, lots of cleanup there. :buttkick:


----------

